# Non-U.S. members What breeds do you have?



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Phoebe*

This is my horse Phoebe. She is an Irish Sport Horse which is basically a fancy way of saying down the lines she has a bit of everything in her lol.

I mainly do showjumping but now that she is back in work we are thinking of getting into dressage.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Icies, they're the only breed in the country. We do, well, Icelandic style I guess. It's kind of like saddleseat but most people also do a little dressage. We again ride in Icelandic saddles which look like dressage ones, and the most common bridle is a simple one, crownpiece, cheekpieces and a browband. Nosebands are almost always used, the drop ones were used a lot but now I'm seeing more of other types.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Australian Stock Horse. (ASH)

I do ASH shows, Mounted Games, Campdrafting, Polocrosse, a bit of Jumping, Trails riding, Stockwork... Basically everything. 

Tack? I was using just a wintec 500, but have finally got my new stock saddle. I don't have many pictures of me riding in it yet, except for polocrosse ones, and you can't really see it. I use a barcoo bridle with cotton reins, normally cotton split reins with leather buckles, sometimes cotton one peice reins for MG.

My saddle:










At an ASH show (A borrowed saddle):




























And a bunch of good action pictures of us doing MG here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/bundy-mga-36359/

The best ones from that thread:


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

A Shire-TB cross, but the horse is from the States. Does that count?


----------



## Prodomus (Jun 8, 2009)

Draft Crosses and wb/draft crosses - 2 lines - tb/belgian crosses and clyde/hackney crosses - wb/draft crosses - swedish wb/draft, han/draft, and kwpn/draft crosses.

Dressage and Eventing.

Ontario


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I ride a French bred Appy mix with a Gaston Mercier long distance saddle. My hubby rides a Quarter mare imported from the US and uses a Tucker saddle.


----------



## Fellen (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a Rheinländer (a type of Warmblood) and live in Germany. And I do Dressage with her. 

Don't have any really recent pic's. These are from last year.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

The main breeds where I am are Canadien horses, canadian-bred quarter horses, standardbreds and appys. There are loads of others but as far as general riding goes thats what most of them are.







The Canadiens were standing on a huge chunk of ice dumped from the water bin I thought it was funny and when I took a picture my camera glitched :shock: The paint in the backround is a canadian barrel-bred quarter horse and the grey is my Percheron-Arab cross.

As far as tack goes, the stable where I board has everything english, western, Austrailian stock, a couple of old western parade saddles, dressage, bareback pads...someone even has a mexican saddle!


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

I own 2 Welsh Section D's and a Traditional Coloured Cob (known in the USA as a Gypsy Cob/Vanner).

I don't ride either of them yet as they are all under the age of 3.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

QtrHorse said:


> I ride a French bred Appy mix with a Gaston Mercier long distance saddle. My hubby rides a Quarter mare imported from the US and uses a Tucker saddle.


How expensive and difficult was it to import your horse to France?


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

Trouble - 20 year old Welsh Section D 
Morris & Nolan bridle with a kimblewick
Morris & Nolan GP saddle











Snufkin - 13 year old Dutch Warmblood imported from Holland
Morris & Nolan bridle, hanging cheeck snaffle with a french link
Ideal GP Saddle (soon to be renewed - not sure which make yet) & shares a Wintec 500 Dressage saddle with Bradley 









http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b41/mizz_ragdoll/HORSES/IMG_0197.jpg

Bradley - 5 year old Irish Draft x Hanoverian, 
Morris & Nolan bridle - Loose Ring snaffle with a lozenge 
Wintec 500 Dressage saddle as he's still growing











Connie - 4 year old Hanoverian x Warmblood, 
Morris & Nolan bridle - full cheek snaffle with a french lnk
Wintec 500 GP saddle (not backed yet, but had saddle on twice)


----------



## candylulu (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

I have 2 horses an Irish Draft and a part hannoverian. Both are real allrounders and do bit of dressage showjumping eventing and hunting. I love Irish Drafts they are real all rounders.


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a Newfoundland pony, Wally and a TB x who's not mine but I ride a lot, Jazz.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I ride my standardbred (''swedish warmblooded trotter'' since he's born in sweden, his bloodlines is 100% american standardbred tho..  )
I use an academic tree free saddle (star trekk espaniola) and different bridles and bits/bitless.
He's gaited, we work on trot now too, as well as the rack.








(ignore my seat)



I have an icelandic yearling, Sólon, as well, a rescue that I bought two months ago.









And my dad has a north swedish draft (Dacke) that he drive and ride


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

A POA, a Polish Arab, an Arab/Quarter Horse cross and a Thoroughbred.

My Polish Arab is retired and my TB has yet to be started. I ride English though I also own western and Australian saddles. My POA is ridden in a an old generic brand close contact saddle and a loose ring snaffe. Cougar is ridden in a Crosby and a loose ring snaffle.

Forgot to add I live in British Columbia.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Paint cross though we don't know what she's crossed with.









Ridden in a crappy all purpose supra saddle 
and a full cheek snaffle. 

... Can anyone tell what her cross might be by her face/confo? she's 15hh.


I live in British Columbia too.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I know what she's crossed with: CUTE!


----------



## Count Jackula (Aug 28, 2009)

A ridden shire who is being broken to drive - Jack










and Gypsy, an Irish cob (gypsy vanner) who was my loany pony


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Gypsy Vanners are so beautiful. I love them.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

im jelous of the people who own Gyspy Vanners, they are a horse i would love to own ! 

I live in manitoba Canada

This is Marshmellow, a 10 yr old paint horse, was trained for jumping, does western and english. 
A pretty big boy  
We ride bareback right now, we dont have saddles atm. 










Pepper a 3 yr old Dun QH mare. 









My horse Twister a 4 yr old QH red roan mare










And the 6 month old Colts.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Here in New Zealand Clydesdale crosses are really popular. Clydie X make really good hunters and eventers. Having said that I decided that I wanted something a little less common, my mare is a Suffolk Punch X. Although I could not get totally away from the Clydesdale - my mares dam is a clydie TB x. I am just a pleasure rider at the moment my mare is not even five yet so not doing anything that can damage growing bones.

I imported a synthetic western saddle from the states because I couldn't find one here in NZ that would fit Phoenix! I ride her in basic leather bridle with a snaffle bit. I tried her in a rope halter and the cheeky girl bolted when she realised I didn't have the control she was used to with a bit.


----------



## harlequinduck (May 7, 2009)

my horse is i guess what you would usually call grade _buut_ that doesn't stop him totally kicking papered horses butts. *XD* for australia most coloured horses are bred simply for that, colour and the result usually is hideously conformed midget horses.. however, there are exceptions to every rule and i consider my horse one of them (while not perfect in conformation himself, he's about _90%_ better then what i've seen out there).

i am a show jumper at heart but he doesn't quite have the knack for it, bold, jumps everything but the kicker.. he takes rails out for sport. so i've been slowly converting to other sports.. hacking/showing, hunter trials, derbies (won that our first time out too! *XD*) and possibly a spot of eventing.._ if i can ever get over my fear of dressage tests.._

for tack i use a windsor saddle for dressage/showing (v nice saddle i might add..) and a jaguar jump saddle for jumping. i currently use a KH training bit for everything.

*led class -*



















* hacking/showing -*




















 *and some headshots just cause he's a pretty boyy. *


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm in N.S.W, Australia and atm I've got a pure-bred quarter horse yearling. When he's older, he'll be a WP/Hunter PC horsey. We are trying to find 2 horses for my parents because we recently sold our old paint horses to a nice family so their kids could get started.
My old horses were just work horses, who were occasionally dolled up and taken to shows.
My old boy I used to ride in a Wintec Western Saddle.
And the bridles varied alot, but it was always a snaffle bit.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Im Irish (Yay Go On The Irish Lol)
Ive A Throroughbred But Not Sure Where He's From! My Instructor Said Recently That He Might Have Been Imported From France Or Germany! Going To Check See If He Was Microchipped Next Time The Vet Comes Out 2 C If I Can Find Any Info Out!
I Use English Tack. Cavasson Noseband French Link Hanging Cheek Snaffle Running Martingale GP Wintec Saddle Fetlock Over Reach And Tendon Boots Lol
In The Photos Hes Wearing A Flash But He Doesnt Need it Anymore So I Took It Off!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I live in Manitoba, Canada and I've owned Arabians most of my life. My grandpa and both his brothers bred/trained/showed Arabians their entire lives (Sunny Rae Arabians, Lynette Arabians and Atom Arabians). My current Arab mare was from the breeding being done at Atom Arabians - mostly local breeding of the Crabbet variety with a line of Egyptian when a fellow breeder imported a bay *Tuhotmos son to inject into the local lines. Zierra goes both English and Western - for Western, she rides in a 30 year old custom made Arabian saddle my grandpa had made years ago and for English I have a Collegiate Dressage, as well as a cheap all-purpose saddle.

I recently bought a 2 year old Paint filly, mostly QH bred with local lines, nothing impressive. I don't know much about stock bloodlines, other then I don't recognize a single name in her pedigree and as I said with research they all seem to be local stock and my area definately isn't known for it's "champions" in ANY breed. She doesn't exactly have tack yet, I'm using a lightweight cheap synthetic Western for her training as well as the cheap English all-purpose.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Kevin
Just because you asked:

DiDi is an 15h2 Irish draught X Connemara 8 yo dapple grey Mare
ridden in an Ideal Grandee GP saddle
the bridle is standard english with a french link bit

Joe was a 15H2 "Galloway type cob" 13 yo black gelding
ridden in a Pathfinder, dressage cut, flat topped, cut back, saddle
the bridle was a standard english with a waterford bit.

Photos of both are on my profile

Is this a survey or a talking point? 

Barry


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Barry Godden said:


> Kevin
> Just because you asked:
> 
> DiDi is an 15h2 Irish draught X Connemara 8 yo dapple grey Mare
> ...


I thought it would be a fun thread. I was right!!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

Im IRISH too (and the craic is mighty) (no not crack cocaine, craic is an irish word for good fun) 

in any lesson i have ever taken i only had a choice of two types of breeds, and that would be thorobred or connemara, and i would always prefer the connies. 

but i have just bought two colts and i have no idea what breed they are, i just thought they were cute, !!! im such a softie.


----------



## Aoi Miku (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a 12.1hh Grey Welsh Section C mare (Height is because of her Sire was a Welsh Mountain Pony).
And a Gypsy Vanner x Sport Pony gelding.
Will get some updated pics, he's grown and I haven't seen her for a few months since she went out on loan.


----------



## Sootie (Oct 25, 2009)

Flick and Sootie are Thoroughbreds, Ted is a Hanoverian and Sasha is part arab. I use english saddles such as GP and Dressage. My GP's are wintec and my dressage saddle is a bates.

Flick:








Sootie:








Ted:








Sasha:








Lol, sorry for large post.


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

That looks like just out of Christchurch Sooti.

My lot are:

3 thoroughbreds (off the track) - one is New Zealand breeding, one has a New Zealand mare & an Americal sire, and the other is all Australian.

1 purebred arabian.
1 arabian / percheron cross - he is my avatar
1 pony - part few spot appaloosa
1 ASH (Aust Stock Horse)
1 ASH x QH

Only three are ridden now. Stock bridle or snaffle depending on what we are doing. I use an all purpose saddle (Wintec), daughters have jumping saddles and a dressage saddle. I do have a stock saddle but it doesn't fit my horse so I don't get to use it unfortunately. Must buy a new one!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't have my own horse, but when I do get one, I really want a FWB (Finnish Warmblood).


----------



## Lenuccia (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a solid paint that was bred in Italy, and with her I use a Continental western saddle and western headgear.
My boyfriend rides an Arab with a western saddle made in Italy (I can't recall the name right now) and western headgear.
The horses are the ones on my avatar


----------



## Sootie (Oct 25, 2009)

makin tracks said:


> That looks like just out of Christchurch Sooti.
> !


Lol, the top one is at Teilcey Park, just out of Palmerston North at a practise day. All the other ones are at home. We have a dressage arena.


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

i have a 15h black and white vanner, and a mostly black 13h "coblet"--- well he's only little. both ride and drives, but drive more than ride.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Ireland


I have an Irish Sport Horse. He's by a Selle Francais who's bloodlines go back to the same family as Red Rum, and out of an Irish Sport Horse mare who was by a Thoroughbred, who's descended from Man O'War 










He's 6 years old and was being used as a showjumper - he has jumped clear rounds at 1.10m (about 3'6"). I want to do Dressage and maybe One Day Eventing with him

I ride him in an "English" bridle with a flash noseband and a French link snaffle and a running martingale (but I don't think he needs the martingale)










I currently have a second hand Barnsby VSD (very slightly dressage) saddle that's too narrow for me so I'm going to see if they'll take it back at the saddlery - I had intended to buy a Thorowgood GP saddle and I'm angry at myself for letting someone talk me out of it - for the money I paid for the Barnsby I could have bought 2 synthetic saddles!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevin, u should of exclude canadians too. They own same breeds as people in US. :lol: BTW, my qh is imported from Canada (with the tatoo on shoulder unlike american qhs).

I tried russian trotter (http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/horses/russiantrotter/index.htm) while back and oh, they are fast! I wish I could own one, but I haven't seen them around here...


----------



## flirt (Nov 11, 2009)

i own a Australian stock horse (ASH)

she origonally was a race horse, has done barrel racing and now she is jumping


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> she origonally was a race horse


What kind of racing?


----------



## bestcbstore (Nov 16, 2009)

cheply said:


> Gypsy Vanners are so beautiful. I love them.


 I love them too


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a Canadian Warmblood.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I live in Alberta, Canada and have a 16.2hh Dutch Warmblood that is from British Columbia. We do the hunter/jumpers together, so I just use a plain snaffle bridle with a close contact Stubben saddle. :]


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

I also live in Alberta, Canada and I have a 16.3hh Dutch Warmblood/Saddlebred mare originally from Manitoba, Canada. She's done pretty much everything, but she's mainly trained in dressage and jumping.


----------

